# Reemplazo del timer de una secadora por un boton ?



## Urbito (Abr 12, 2017)

Es posible eliminar el timer de una secadora y reemplazarlo por un botón de encendido/apagado? Me explico, mi secadora se le dañó el timer, y no la puedo usar, y en mi país (Venezuela) está muy costoso el reemplazo, cuesta 300 mil Bs, cerca de 75$. Me gustaría saber si hay forma de simplemente puentear los cables y dejarlo directo de encendido apagado sin temporizador ni ciclos? ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 12, 2017)

Si , se puede.

¿ Marca , modelo , diagrama ?

Tratá de conseguir el diagrama o fotos con detalle del motor , las resdistencias , ventilador , etc


----------



## ninodeves (Abr 13, 2017)

Si se puede, simplemente fíjate en los contactos del timer y fíjate con un multímetro en los contactos a ver cuales son los que llevan la corriente cuando se conecta el timer y ahí es donde debes puentear, para así anular el timer, que pena lo que os pasa en Venezuela, espero se os solucione pronto, saludos.


----------



## Urbito (Abr 13, 2017)

La marca es Frigidaire

El model es: FEX831FS4

el diagrama esta en esta pagina: http://c.searspartsdirect.com/lis_png/PLDM/R0908157-00007.png


----------



## analogico (Abr 13, 2017)

creo saldria mas caro el invento que el reemplazo


----------



## Urbito (Abr 13, 2017)

Como dije, el invento es tratar de colocar un botón para encender la secadora, el reemplazo de verdad está bastante costoso. Como dije 300 mil bs y el salario es 45 mil. Son varios meses de trabajo...

---

En el diagrama muestra que conectando A - B trabaja la resistencia y B - C enciende el motor.

Tengo todo desconectado del timer y conecto la corriente y suena algo, no se que es. Luego agregué y conecté un botón entre A - B y no hizo nada, no se si me falte agregarle un capacitor.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 14, 2017)

El diagrama de arriba es una lavadora-lavarropas y el de abajo una secadora 

¿ Está todo combinado en el mismo tambor y motor ?


----------



## Urbito (Abr 14, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El diagrama de arriba es una lavadora-lavarropas y el de abajo una secadora
> 
> ¿ Está todo combinado en el mismo tambor y motor ?



No, es una doble, aqui se conoce como morocha o gemela. La lavadora esta abajo y la secadora arriba. Es de 2 pisos. tiene un timer para la secadora y otro para la lavadora. El que esta averiado es el de la secadora.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 14, 2017)

Primero de todo fijate que le esté llegando 220 V a L1 y L2 de la secadora , ya que esa tensión proviene del motor de la lavadora (cable morado y negro) y pasa por un interruptor (cable blanco y negro)


Luego desconectá los cablecitos negros del motorcito del programador y dale tensión a ver si gira , hacete un plano antes de desconectarlos


----------



## Urbito (Abr 14, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Primero de todo fijate que le esté llegando 220 V a L1 y L2 de la secadora , ya que esa tensión proviene del motor de la lavadora (cable morado y negro) y pasa por un interruptor (cable blanco y negro)
> 
> 
> Luego desconectá los cablecitos negros del motorcito del programador y dale tensión a ver si gira , hacete un plano antes de desconectarlos





Tengo Tension de 110v en L2 (cable negro), pero no consigo L1 que en el diagrama dice que es RED(rojo) y Red/Black y tu me dices morado. Pero en ningun caso en ningun otro cable consegui 110v, igual volvere a probar. 

El motorcito lo he probado, el mecanismo interno gira, pero el engranaje externo no!

Mil gracias por tu respuesta, ya me has ubicado mejor a leer el diagrama! Espero por tus comentarios!

Edit: Ya he conseguido el segundo cable con 110v. Estaba atras, no delante! hahaha


----------



## capitanp (Abr 14, 2017)

El pequeño motor del timer gira? Sería cuestión de con paciencia-cuidado desarmar el timer y ver los contactos que no funcionan.


----------



## Urbito (Abr 14, 2017)

capitanp dijo:


> El pequeño motor del timer gira? Sería cuestión de con paciencia-cuidado desarmar el timer y ver los contactos que no funcionan.



Hola que tal, como comente mas arriba, el mecanismo interno del motor al alimentarlo gira, pero el engranaje externo que es el que digamos, mueve la perilla, ese es el que esta trancado que no gira, o sea está en un único estado el selector.

Aparte, ya lo he desarmado y revisado los contactos y todos están bien, el detalla es ese, el motor se ha estropeado y el engranaje externo no gira.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 14, 2017)

Andá girándolo a mano hasta que funcione


----------



## Urbito (Abr 14, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Andá girándolo a mano hasta que funcione



Crees que funcione? porque lo he intentado bastante, y nada que gira, hasta con tenazas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 14, 2017)

No lo rompas todavía 

Esperate que me fijo los puentes que debes hacer.

Juntar del timer A con B y con C , ahora probalo enchufando a ver si anda , después vemos de "automatizarlo"


----------



## Urbito (Abr 14, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No lo rompas todavía
> 
> Esperate que me fijo los puentes que debes hacer.
> 
> Juntar del timer A con B y con C , ahora probalo enchufando a ver si anda , después vemos de "automatizarlo"



Ok, pruebo y te aviso! Pero podrías explicarme un poco que se esta haciendo al juntar estas 3 conexiones?

Olvídalo, ya vi lo que hace! hahaha gracias! Pruebo y te aviso! Un millón de gracias!


SOLUCIONADO. Funciono perfectamente el juntar las conexiones A B C. Muchísimas gracias, sigue funcionando con el mismo botón y todo como estaba pero sin temporizador ahora. Mil gracias, no saben cuanto se los agradezco yo y mi cuenta bancaria! hahahaha

Habiendo solucionado el problema del timer, crees que el motorsito tenga arreglo?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 15, 2017)

Bien ahí ! 

Me hiciste reir cuando me preguntabas por la junta de A B C, que era tan obvia  

Tiene un engranaje roto o está trabado el porta contactos que gira ?


----------



## Urbito (Abr 15, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Bien ahí !
> 
> Me hiciste reir cuando me preguntabas por la junta de A B C, que era tan obvia
> 
> Tiene un engranaje roto o está trabado el porta contactos que gira ?



No se a que le llamas porta-contactos, pero me imagino que es el engranaje peque;o exterior, si es así, si, no gira. La parte interna si gira, la veo y escucho girar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 15, 2017)

Bueno , después desarmalo de nuevo y posteá las fotos


----------



## Urbito (May 7, 2017)

Buenas que tal, vuelvo a solicitar acá ayuda de los colaboradores. Pasa que la secadora una vez mas ha dejado de funcionar y esta vez si no tengo ni idea de porque...

Sigue sin tener el timer, y las alimentaciones estan correctas, había estado trabajando bien sin el timer, hasta que simplemente hace unos días dejo de encender. He probado el switch de encendido, el selector, las alimentaciones traseras etc, y no doy con la falla. Alguna sugerencia?


----------



## tec_figueroa (May 26, 2017)

Es el timer de secado?



Necesitas un interruptor de tres polos un tiro


----------



## victor joel (May 29, 2017)

Urbito dijo:


> Es posible eliminar el timer de una secadora y reemplazarlo por un botón de encendido/apagado? Me explico, mi secadora se le da;o el timer, y no la puedo usar, y en mi país (Venezuela) esta muy costoso el reemplazo, cuesta 300 mil Bs, cerca de 75$. Me gustaría saber si hay forma de simplemente puentear los cables y dejarlo directo de encendido apagado sin temporizador ni ciclos? ...



De poder se puede, rastrea los cables  y analiza el circuito para anular el timer y ponerlo directo.


----------



## tec_figueroa (May 29, 2017)

Urbito dijo:


> Es posible eliminar el timer de una secadora y reemplazarlo por un botón de encendido/apagado? Me explico, mi secadora se le da;o el timer, y no la puedo usar, y en mi país (Venezuela) esta muy costoso el reemplazo, cuesta 300 mil Bs, cerca de 75$. Me gustaría saber si hay forma de simplemente puentear los cables y dejarlo directo de encendido apagado sin temporizador ni ciclos? ...


Por lo que se observa en el diagrama, necesitas un interruptor de tres polos un tiro, los polos normalmente abiertos, pero lo otro que faltaría es la capacidad del interruptor




tec_figueroa dijo:


> Por lo que se observa en el diagrama, necesitas un interruptor de tres polos un tiro, los polos normalmente abiertos, pero lo otro que faltaría es la capacidad del interruptor


Toma una foto más cercana de la parte del timer quiero ver números y colores de cables por favor




Urbito dijo:


> Buenas que tal, vuelvo a solicitar acá ayuda de los colaboradores. Pasa que la secadora una vez mas ha dejado de funcionar y esta vez si no tengo ni idea de porque...
> 
> Sigue sin tener el timer, y las alimentaciones estan correctas, había estado trabajando bien sin el timer, hasta que simplemente hace unos días dejo de encender. He probado el switch de encendido, el selector, las alimentaciones traseras etc, y no doy con la falla. Alguna sugerencia?


Creo alguien te pregunto que falla tiene, yo estaría de acuerdo en lo mismo que hace mal, quizá hay que insistir en arreglar la falla original


----------



## Urbito (May 30, 2017)

tec_figueroa dijo:


> Toma una foto más cercana de la parte del timer quiero ver números y colores de cables por favor
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que tal, muchas gracias por tus respuestas.

Bueno, la primera falla fue solventada, removí el timer y uni los 3 cables A,  B, C. Los soldé con estaño y funcionó con total normalidad, solo que sin temporización. Ya luego de unos días, no se, 2 - 4 días dejo de funcionar y hasta ahora no he dado con la falla! He probado los componentes por separado (sensores de temperatura, botón, selector, etc) y aun no consigo la falla. Antes, cuando le quite el timer, solo oprimía el botón de inicio y arrancaba, luego abría la puerta y como cambiaba el estado del switch de la puerta, paraba todo. Pero ahora ya no hace nada, no enciende.


----------



## Marivic (Ago 5, 2021)

Buenos días amigos*,* tengo un problema como el del amigo con su secadora*,* quisiera me ayudarán a colocarla directo, el dice que ya le consiguió la solución juntando los cables a, b y c pero de verdad no sé cómo hacerlo*,* no sé cuáles son esos cables*,* por favor me podrían ayudar*? S*oy de Venezuela también.

Allí dicen que a , b y c pero no sé cuáles son los por q*ue* aquí salen son otras letras : or , wb , bu, bk y no se que hacer por favor ayúdenme.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 5, 2021)




----------



## Marivic (Ago 5, 2021)

Amigo*,* allí le estoy enviando fotos del temporizador*,* indíqueme allí cuáles son los A, B y C*,* en la primera foto se ve un cable negro*,* ese es de luz por q*ue* lo desconect*é* y la secadora no me prende*,* por favor ayúdenme de verdad*.*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 5, 2021)

Según el segundo gráfico que subí , debería seguir los cables para confirmar cómo se llaman en su modelo esos A (cable color naranja) , B (cable negro)  y C (cable marrón)


----------



## Marivic (Ago 6, 2021)

El cable naranja es OR el marrón es TM y el negro BK esos sería los que tengo que conectar ????? Espero su respuesta gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 6, 2021)

Seguiste los cables a ver dónde van guiándote por el plano ?

Si no lo haz hecho , puedes hacer la prueba de unirlos bajo tu exclusiva responsabilidad.


----------



## Marivic (Ago 7, 2021)

Buenas tardes amigo pegue los cables y nada, una pregunta los cables los tengo que pegar directamente o los tengo que pegar del temporizador por que cuando los pego al temporizador arranca la secadora pero si los pego directo sin el temporizador no arranca entonces estoy confundida, y si tengo que pegarlos en el temporizador en qué lugar los pego gracias espero su respuesta


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 7, 2021)

Deberías leer y analizar el tema completo !


----------



## Marivic (Ago 7, 2021)

Ok gracias por su respuesta pero no me respondió nada de lo que le pregunté


----------



## J2C (Ago 7, 2021)

Te respondieron muy bien aquí:



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Según el segundo gráfico que subí , *debería seguir los cables* para confirmar cómo se llaman en su modelo esos A (cable color naranja) , B (cable negro)  y C (cable marrón)



Tal como te habian dicho, con el 2º gráfico del post *#26* (haz click) compara las conexiones de tu aparato contra el circuito y ahi tendras identificados los tres cables que necesitas



Salu2.-


----------



## Marivic (Ago 7, 2021)

Buenas noches yo seguí el gráfico y conseguí los cables que debía conectar pero mi pregunta ahora es la siguiente cuando desconecto los 3 cables del temporizador no hace nada ni prende la secadora osea pero los cables fuera del temporizador , ahora quisiera saber si debo pegar los 3 cables y luego pegarlos del temporizador ???


----------



## J2C (Ago 7, 2021)

.


Marivic te lo dijo en el post *#30* (haz click), pero *es bajo tu responsabilidad* ya que eres tu quien esta frente al aparato.

Ninguno de nosotros puede tener certeza por que solo tu estás enfrente del aparato, y eso es válido para todo tipo de equipos/aparatos.



Salu2.-


----------



## Marivic (Ago 7, 2021)

Ok gracias

Buenos días una pregunta al pegar los 3 cables tengo que despegar los demás del temporizador o los dejo pegados????


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 13, 2021)

Yo creo que tendrias que analizar el funcionamiento del temporizador cuando funciona y cuando no, asi sacas qué cable conectar con qué


----------



## da queralesdriver (Mar 28, 2022)

Hola. Tengo el mismo problema con el temporizador de mi secadora. Les agradecería mucho si pueden ayudarme. Estuve revisando la conversación y me preguntaba si también en mi caso puedo unir los cables a,b y c. Incluyo foto del diagrama eléctrico. Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## DJ T3 (Mar 28, 2022)

Leiste TODO el post?


----------



## da queralesdriver (Mar 28, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Leiste TODO el post?


Si. Pero tengo dudas si debo aplicar el mismo procedimiento de unir los 3 cables.  O se si todos los circuitos son iguales. Si alguien me puede decir solo que si puedo unir los 3 cables eso sería suficiente o si debo hacer algo diferente. Muchísimas gracias por tu interés


----------

